# Ideas to make your own food to your mice :D



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Well, I mix some food to my own mice, but I think that's to borring and maybe I could make it better and more interresting for my mice.. so do you have any ideas for what else I could put in it, or remove/replace something from it.. 

I use

2,5 kg. rodent mix without pills
500g. oatmeal
250g. cornflakes
500g. soup pasta(the small ones)
500g. rice
1 kg. budgie food
750g. cat kibble

= 6 kg. food


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you look to make sure the cat food doesn't contain red dye? It's bad for their digestion system and can pass that on to offspring and even to any reptiles you feed them to...


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

CaptBogart said:


> Do you look to make sure the cat food doesn't contain red dye? It's bad for their digestion system and can pass that on to offspring and even to any reptiles you feed them to...


there's no dye in the cat food 

as far as I remember


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Does it dye the smakes red then? New colour morphs  Interesting, cos some birds need the colourings in their food to maintain their own colours - captive flamingos have to be colourfed like coloured exhibition canaries to keep the reds and pinks nice and bright. I've often wondered if feeding emp with carophyll red in to some baby rats would give me a nice litter of pink eyed pinks....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

caraphyll red,the colouring for birds only works if fed when the birds are moulting and the new feather shafts are fresh and alive.Once the feathers have grown they are dead like our hair and the colour can't be changed without dying.For that reason it won't work on mice.I'd love a pink mouse.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you think if you fed it to a mommy doe while she's nursing it would pass on to her offspring? hehehe

Willow xx


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Does it dye the smakes red then? New colour morphs  Interesting, cos some birds need the colourings in their food to maintain their own colours - captive flamingos have to be colourfed like coloured exhibition canaries to keep the reds and pinks nice and bright. I've often wondered if feeding emp with carophyll red in to some baby rats would give me a nice litter of pink eyed pinks....


well, the flamingo's food(red shrimps) is natural, so the dye that makes the flamingos red/pink is natural, the dye in the most animal food is artificial.. 

i don't think that you can "change" rats eye colour by giving red dye.

if you want to get pink eyed rat babies then go after colours that have red eyes


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

but my thred is about my food to my mice, sooooo, can we stick to it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the best enjoyment my mice get is from buying a whole unsliced loaf such as comes from the bakery section as a pose to processed type.Put the whole thing in and wait for the joy to begin.Even Mark who has no interest in mice finds it entertaining.They excavate the whole insides,leaving a hard shell.They all move in and make various peep holes.It will make you smile.Obviously the most nutritious will be brown multi seed bread.I buy up the loaves that the supermarket has reduced.It almost beats watching the telly.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

SarahC said:


> caraphyll red,the colouring for birds only works if fed when the birds are moulting and the new feather shafts are fresh and alive.Once the feathers have grown they are dead like our hair and the colour can't be changed without dying.For that reason it won't work on mice.I'd love a pink mouse.


Damn - I'll have to dye one instead  (joke)

Baby rats love making a bread house, never thought to try that with the mice too, will have to give it a go


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the idea with the loaf, gonna have to go shopping now


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah; the mousies go wild for bread. they could live on bread and do very well. I believe that's why decided to live in our houses as they can't bake their own. the thought of meeces peeking out through a holey loaf tickles my funnybone! :lol:

I feed whole grain oats, wheat and just started adding barley. that makes up 80% of their diet. I add corn-free premium puppy chow several times a week, with other stuff like banana, apple, spinach, dried bread, dry cereal, or whatever seems good at the moment. They also get safflower seeds and millet a few times a week. My nursing and pregnant does get kibble every day, and also get dry cereal dipped in all natural yogurt.

I just got one hundred pounds of barley yesterday, and put some in a couple of cages befoe doing the whole mousery lst night, just to see if they liked it, and sure enough, they went for it right away.


----------

